# help needed for disabled rabbit



## happyclappy (4 May 2014)

hi. hoe somebody could hep. m friend has a rabbit who sadly lost a hind leg. she is looking for a trolley like you use for disabled dogs, but is unable to locate any, or at least at a reasonable price. cheapest so far is £200

if anybody can provide info on building one or links to this info, or cheap small dog ones to buy, we would be very greatful.

thanks


----------



## webble (4 May 2014)

Have a look for rainbow rabbits on facebook they may be able to help you


----------



## FairyLights (4 May 2014)

no ideas but I hope the rabbit gets his "wheelchair" soon . ((((Hugs)))))


----------



## cptrayes (4 May 2014)

Please ask your friend to consider whether life as an animal programmed to run away fast from predators is any life for an animal to be living with a missing leg. Dogs and cats cope, but they are balanced, mentally and physically,completely differently, and the idea of a rabbit with a hind leg missing appauls me,  Sorry


----------



## Pinkvboots (4 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Please ask your friend to consider whether life as an animal programmed to run away fast from predators is any life for an animal to be living with a missing leg. Dogs and cats cope, but they are balanced, mentally and physically,completely differently, and the idea of a rabbit with a hind leg missing appauls me,  Sorry 

Click to expand...

I have to agree with this also, I wouldnt keep a rabbit alive in this way sorry.


----------



## Mynstrel (4 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Please ask your friend to consider whether life as an animal programmed to run away fast from predators is any life for an animal to be living with a missing leg. Dogs and cats cope, but they are balanced, mentally and physically,completely differently, and the idea of a rabbit with a hind leg missing appauls me,  Sorry 

Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I don't agree, I'd say it depends on the animal as to if/how it would cope,  - no matter what the animal is, there are dogs and cats that wouldn't be able to cope with the stress of such a thing as well as rabbits that would cope perfectly well.  

The key to being a good owner is knowing your pet well enough to know which group it falls into should you ever be in that situation.

To the owner of the rabbit, it's not exactly the same but google disabled guinea pig trolley, there are a few designs online that may give her some ideas if she can't find one anywhere else.


----------



## cptrayes (4 May 2014)

I'm sorry, but in my view this is not in the best interests of any guinea pig or rabbit, only in the interests of an owner who can't bring themselves to do the right thing by their pets.

I am horrified by what vets are agreeing to do to animals these days.


----------



## Elsiecat (4 May 2014)

Poor rabbit  
Very selfish to keep it alive.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I'm sorry, but in my view this is not in the best interests of any guinea pig or rabbit, only in the interests of an owner who can't bring themselves to do the right thing by their pets.

I am horrified by what vets are agreeing to do to animals these days.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry OP but I agree with this. Not wishing to offend, and appreciate this is obviously a "pet", but sometimes there is a right decision to be made whether we're talking about a large animal like a horse, or a dog/cat, or a rabbit. It matters not, what does matter is what would be a "natural" life for that animal, and whether the greater suffering/trauma would be caused by keeping it alive by forcing it to live an unnatural, possibly stressful, and possibly distressing/painful life.


----------



## Fides (4 May 2014)

Whilst I would say the kindest thing would be PTS the owner has decided to keep the bun.

Would one of those rollerboots that clip over the shoe work?

http://sell.lulusoso.com/selling-le...s-high-speed-ABEC-5-bearings-OEM-Availab.html







or

http://www.quadskating.com/skates/roller-skate-types.htm


----------



## webble (4 May 2014)

I know of a few rabbits who have three legs and with the right care manage fine on three legs, it does depend on the rabbit though

Have a look at the forum section of www.rabbitrehome.org.UK

This thread will give you some hope 

http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/showthread.php?421350-Harry-the-Tripod-Bunny-s-Photoshoot


----------



## Amymay (4 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I'm sorry, but in my view this is not in the best interests of any guinea pig or rabbit, only in the interests of an owner who can't bring themselves to do the right thing by their pets.

I am horrified by what vets are agreeing to do to animals these days.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree.


----------



## thewonderhorse (6 May 2014)

To be honest I wouldn't bother with the trolley. If the rabbit can cope fine with three legs and get about okay (some animals cope fine with three legs and we have to remember this is not a wild bunny) then I would leave well alone.

If the bun isn't coping with three legs without wheels I would PTS.

Going off on a similar matter...I have seen a programme advertised - Super vets?? - about to start on TV and I think I will be disgusted at what we put our animals through for our own selfish reasons. The advert was bad enough.


----------



## Honey08 (6 May 2014)

I think that I agree with Thewonderhorse, if it manages with three legs great, if not, perhaps there is too much damage anyway and it could be time to PTS.  

I've met many a domesticated bunny that lived in the house, quite calmly, that would be fine on three legs.


----------



## happyclappy (7 May 2014)

i gree it would be better put to sleep. she ha someone from the local college coming to make one. They are indoor only rabbits, but in my opinion this poor thing has no lif but suffers. some people won't be advised. her vet suggested the carriage thing.

thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Montyforever (8 May 2014)

Definitely pts  
Im currently ferrying my bun backwards and forwards from the vets, we are not sure what the problem is yet but up until last week where he started improving .. He was giving up! Rabbits are prey animals, they don't fight illness/injury/immobility, they just lay down and die. I say this as a person who's fighting to save my little lad .. I would not keep a rabbit going on 3 legs


----------



## fiestiemaestie (10 May 2014)

I can actually say that rabbits manage very well on three legs, especially smaller lighter breeds. Much better in my experience than large dogs which have had amputations.


----------



## Dizzle (10 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I'm sorry, but in my view this is not in the best interests of any guinea pig or rabbit, only in the interests of an owner who can't bring themselves to do the right thing by their pets.

I am horrified by what vets are agreeing to do to animals these days.
		
Click to expand...

This. Totally.


----------



## Zero00000 (10 May 2014)

A rabbit can live fine with 3 legs, just as well as a cat or dog, it shouldn't need a 'wheelchair', if that is needed for the animal to get about, then I agree with the other posters.


----------

